# Discuss Cookings Stand Up Showcase



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Oct 5, 2005)

Get a table and take a load off! 
Prepare to laugh and tip your servers!
We are dimming the room lights and turning on the spot lights!  
Order a tasty beverage....... sit back and enjoy! 
Cheer or Jeer. This is YOUR chance to be in the audiance or on the stage.
Either way, just have fun!!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Oct 5, 2005)

*Sushi getting up on stage, tapping on the mic*

I used to own an ant farm but had to give it up. I couldn't find tractors small enough to fit it.

 

When I was a little kid we had a sand box. It was a quicksand box. I was an only child... Eventually.

 

After they make styrofoam, what do they ship it in?

 

I made wine out of raisins so I wouldn't have to wait for it to age.

 

I saw a subliminal advertising executive, but only for a second.

 

I took a baby shower.

 

I bought a house, on a one-way dead-end road. I don't know how I got there.

 

My house is on the median strip of a highway. You don't really notice, except I have to leave the driveway doing 60 MPH.

 

I used to work in a fire hydrant factory. You couldn't park anywhere near the place.

 

If you saw a heat wave, would you wave back?

 

If you were going to shoot a mime, would you use a silencer?

 

I stayed up all night playing poker with Tarot cards. I got a full house and four people died.

 

I wrote a few children's books... Not on purpose.

 

I installed a skylight in my apartment.... The people who live above me are furious!


----------

